# Enneagram and MBTI type correlation - do you fit?



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Acording to "The theory of the Enneagram" (a book by Don Riso and Russ Hudson) the eight Jungian types correspond with Enneagram types and I am wondering how well this holds up with the members here. The suggested matches are:

Te - 1
Fe - 2
Ni - 4
Ti - 5
Fi - 6
Se - 7
Ne - 8
Si - 9

So does your primary or secondary function match or are you a 3 (yes, you're automatically special :laughing or do you not fit these correlations at all?


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm an ENTJ and I'm a 5. 
And a 5 is a dominant Ti, which belongs to the INTP. 

I also tested INTP two days ago. 
Strange. Very strange.


----------



## Kirilenko (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm ENTP and I am 5.I tested two times T_T.It can't be true.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Im Ne/Ni and Te/Ti dominant and not necessarily in that order. And ENTJ, with a Enneagram 8.

So I guess that fits.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

INTP and 8, so I guess the secondary matches the pattern.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> Te - 1
> Fe - 2
> Ni - 4
> Ti - 5
> ...


Yeah, I don't think those correlations are right. This would be _closer_ (IMO), but even then iffy:

1 - Te
2 - Fe
3 - Ni
4 - Fi
5 - Ti
6 - Si
7 - Ne
8 - Se
9 - Any



asmit127 said:


> are you a 3


Tertiary is the word you're looking for, I believe :happy:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

ENTP....... Type 7. Omigosh I am automatically special! :laughing:

It doesn't make too much sense to link each function to only one enneatype. Maybe something more like this could work...

Ne: 7, 8, 3
Ti: 5, 6, 9
Fe: 2, 1, 6
Si: 1, 6, 9
Ni: 1, 6, 9 
Te: 8, 3, 1
Fi: 4, 9, 2
Se: 7, 3, 8

But then it just complicates things too much. The only decent direct matchups I see are Ti and 5, Fi and 4, and Fe and 2. ENTx 5s are much more special than ENTP 7s :wink:


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Where does 3 come in?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

^I guess the type 3 is what we all get to become if our primary or secondary function doesn't match our enneatype?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

The reason I ask is because my mom supposedly tested as a 3 and I can't figure out her MBTI.

I'm not sure how much stock I put in the Enneagram thing, anyway. MBTI seems more elegant and accurate. But on the other hand, if there is actually a correlation between MBTI and the Enneagram then I guess that would validate the Enneagram.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> ENTP....... Type 7. Omigosh I am automatically special! :laughing:
> 
> It doesn't make too much sense to link each function to only one enneatype. Maybe something more like this could work...
> 
> ...


I think this is mostly right. I just doubt the Ni part. INFJs and INTJs don't seem to have the same enneagrams. This might be because of the significant difference between temperaments.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

The first time I took the inventory in May, I got 5w4. I took it today and got 3w2. I'm intrigued by this, but in too much need of a nap to continue to investigate it.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, just got a 5 on this one. Who knows... I still say it isn't that good a system. I think think my challengeryness may shine through more when I am in a better mood. I feel more like fighting when I have more energy.

Type 1 Perfectionism 42%
Type 2 Helpfulness 22%
Type 3 Image Focus 54%
Type 4 Hypersensitivity 50%
Type 5 Detachment 78%
Type 6 Anxiety 54%
Type 7 Adventurousness 74%
Type 8 Aggressiveness 66%
Type 9 Calmness 46%

typescoretype behavior motivation
5 - 19 I must be knowledgable and independent to be happy.
7 - 18 I must be fun and entertained to be happy.
8 - 16 I must be strong and in control to be happy.
3 - 13 I must be impressive and attractive to be happy.
6 - 13 I must be secure and safe to be happy.
4 - 12 I must be unique/different to be happy.
9 - 11 I must maintian a peaceful and easygoing environment to be happy.
1 - 10 I must be perfect and good to be happy.25 I must be helpful and caring to be happy.

Your main type is Type 5
Your variant is sexual​


----------



## Jazzo (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm a 7 which apparently goes to Se which is very un-ENTP. I call BS. There's probably a correlation, but not this one.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Ni-Te-Fi-Se

I'm a type six, so yes. I voted "3".


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I read the poll. I read the thread. I thought about it.

This is my answer:


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm an INTP 4. So... no "predicted behaviour" will ever describe that.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

ENTP 3w4. I guess I'm special xD

I'm pretty sure ENTPs are frequently 7s or 3s...


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Thing is, while there may be trends between Ennegram and MBTI the two are rather different.

My favorite way of describing the difference is that MBTI tells you how your brain processes the information that comes into it. This doesn't really change during our lives, our brain still works in pretty much the same way, even if we work on our "lower" functions to improve them, they are still never going to be the default.

Ennegram is what you then do with the information your brain has processed. This is why there can be varying Ennegrams in each type, and Ennegram can also change dramatically depending on your mood/point in life/changes in your perceptions/etc. Ennegram is not set in stone, and is more fluid than MBTI.

Unfortunately, with things like online tests and such, it can be easy to confuse the two, and someone can often think their MBTI has changed, when in fact it wasn't their MBTI, but their Ennegram. MBTI is difficult to type through online tests and such, and even the pro tests really are mostly a starting point. A good understanding of the cognitive functions is the best way to discover someone's MBTI type - yes, there are trends of behaviors with each, but a person can grow and develop their weaknesses which can then change their Ennegram...but it doesn't change their MBTI.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

ElectricSparkle said:


> ENTP....... Type 7. Omigosh I am automatically special! :laughing:
> 
> It doesn't make too much sense to link each function to only one enneatype. Maybe something more like this could work...
> 
> ...


+1

I don't know if the author of that so called book actually read Jung....the mappings in OP's post is just way too screwed up...this one's much better

also I'd add the mapping between 5 and Ni

also Ti can map to 8 as well in EXTPs' case

also a mapping between Fe and 3. The quintessential type 3 is actually an ENFJ (especially 3w2....3w4 can probably map to ENTJ, though 8 is more standard)

Also Si = 6....they're pretty much the same thing.....I'm not sure about Ni with 6, it's definitely not as 6 as Si....as for Ni with 9, it's probably more in the NFJs' case....but a 9 XNTJ? not sure about that.........I actually think 9 = INFP....


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My mbti switches its been mostly INTP, but I am questioning that quite a bit when I look at other INTPs I don't feel I relate to many of them a few but not many. 

My ennegram is 3w4, and thirdly 8

So maybe your onto something with 3's having an unknown mbti or fluid one or two or something


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Im a 2w1 Ne so no sorry


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

ENTJ 8w7


----------

